

Review My App: Things I Did - sirsean
http://things.vikinghammer.com/did/

======
physcab
Well, _what_ exactly do you want us to review? You created a classic
login/logout and it easily displays what you submit to the server. That works
great. But what else?

You need to create more value. Any good hacker can whip this up in 10 minutes.
I can get the same functionality out of gmail...or a pencil and a piece of
paper for that matter.

------
jhickner
I think this is a good idea, and I actually use a similar in-house app
regularly.

If you're working on a lot of little things, or handling maintenance on a
large project, it can be difficult to keep track of all the things you
actually did in a week, especially since a lot of them probably weren't
planned. A simple work log can help quite a bit.

It's also fun to plot your log entries on a timeline, to see a visual
representation of how busy you were in any particular period of time.

That said, being able to try it out without signing up, or even just watch a
screencast of you using it would really help evaluate it.

------
vaksel
I think you forgot to include a user interface.

------
jackowayed
yeah, it seems kind pointless. I get the idea of wanting to be able to
remember what you did and feel accomplished and reflect on where you could
have done more work, but it really doesn't do much.

Also, if people are actually going to use the service, you at least need to
make it very easy to tell it what things they did. They may not be near a
computer or want to fire up a browser, log in, etc. to tell you what they did.

Instead, you need them to be able to tell you via SMS, iphone app, IM, and any
other text communication system they want.

Integrating with things that already track things they did, like their github
commits, would be cool too.

You either need to scrap this or make it a lot better

------
pedalpete
Things i didn't do: 1) build an interface 2) spend any time on design 3)
include a demo or let people try it without logging in 4) define the problem I
am trying to solve/people I'm trying to reach

------
Hates_
Let me use it without having to login. If I want to save my list, then allow
me to do so through registering.

------
Tichy
At least show a screenshot or something to give me an idea what I am signing
up for. Otherwise I am not signing up.

